# Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?



## CHRiSSLYi (18. Januar 2017)

*Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe vor mir eine günstige HDD zu holen, auf die alle meine zukünftigen Spiele drauf sollen (mit Ausnahme der Spiele, die eine enorme Ladezeit aufweisen, sowas wie GTA 5 oder Battlefield 4/1). 
Für Spiele, die sehr lange laden habe ich 2 500GB SSDs und eine 750er, für weniger zeitfressende Spiele habe ich eine 1TB Platte mit 7200rpm. 
Nun ist sehr wahrscheinlich nach den Knallern des Jahres 2017 die Platte schnell wieder voll, deshalb will ich mir noch eine 2TB HDD kaufen - jetzt bin ich aber auf die Problematik mit der Drehzahl gestoßen. Würde es ausreichen diese Festplatte für Spiele zu benutzen ohne dass die Spiele bspw. ruckeln oder die Texturen langsam laden? Die Ladezeit ist mir erstmal egal. 

Als Favorit hätte ich erstmal die hier Seagate Barracuda 2 TB Interne Festplatte 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Am Liebsten hätte ich eine 2,5" Platte, 3,5" passt bei mir nicht mehr rein.

Ich danke euch schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Two-Face (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Grundsätzlich sagen die U/min nicht wirklich was über die tatsächliche Geschwindigkeit aus, es kommt auch auf die Dichte der Übertragungen an. Heutzutage macht es keinen so großen Unterschied mehr, ob du eine 5400 oder 7200er nimmst; die mit 5400 U/min haben häufig eine höhere Bitdichte, während die 7200er halt einfach mehr Drehungen haben. Letztere sind dann nicht nur lauter, sondern verbrauchen auch noch mehr Strom.

140 mb/s ist schon recht schnell, 80-100 sollten es schon ungefähr mindestens sein. 
Findest du eine 5400er mit den Transferraten, dann nimm die, eine 7200er bietet dann kaum noch Vorteile.


----------



## TitaniaWD (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Hallo CHRiSSLYi,

@Two-Face hat dir gute Räte gegeben.

''Die Ladezeit ist mir erstmal egal.'' 

  - die größte Geschwindigkeit-Unterschid würde sowieso die Ladezeit der Spielen sein. Wenn dir das egal ist – dann ist eine 5400RPM  Platte besser. Außerdem ist die Auswahl bei den 2.5''  5400RPM Platten viel größer als bei den 2.5'' 7200RPM.

Liebe Grüße
Titania_WD


----------



## blue_focus (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Schon mal über eine SSHD nachgedacht? Da hättest du mMn beide Vorteile vereint. Die haben idR nur 5.400rpm und sind daher leise. Grade bei Spielen die du regelmäßig spielst und welche immer wieder dieselben Daten nachladen sollte diese dann auch schneller sein als ne 7200er normalo HDD.


----------



## StefanKFG (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Ich nutze inzwischen sogar eine externe 2,5" 1 TB HDD, angeschlossen an USB 3.0, und auch hier sind die Ladezeiten absolut im grünen Bereich


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Alles klar, super Antworten -  dank euch allen hab ich mir nun die 2,5" 5400rpm von Seagate geholt und muss sagen, ist alles in Ordnung und die Ladezeiten unterscheiden sich sogar nicht enorm von der davorigen 7200er.

Dachte schon es muss unbedingt eine 7200er sein, da ich davor schon gesucht habe aber nur Antworten von 2007 usw fand.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Du kannst schon eine WD Black nehmen, die schreibt mit knapp 200MB/s.
Aber ob du jetzt was davon merkst, ist immer so eine Sache. Mag sicher auch aufs Game ankommen.
Sofern du zufrieden bist, passt es, ansonsten einfach eine SSD kaufen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst schon eine WD Black nehmen, die schreibt mit knapp 200MB/s.
> Aber ob du jetzt was davon merkst, ist immer so eine Sache. Mag sicher auch aufs Game ankommen.
> Sofern du zufrieden bist, passt es, ansonsten einfach eine SSD kaufen.



2 SSDs für die guten Spiele habe ich ja schon


----------



## KrHome (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Alles klar, super Antworten -  dank euch allen hab ich mir nun die 2,5" 5400rpm von Seagate geholt und muss sagen, ist alles in Ordnung und die Ladezeiten unterscheiden sich sogar nicht enorm von der davorigen 7200er.


Meine externen USB 3.0, 2,5 Zoll, 5400rpm Platten schaffen alle ihre 100MB/s sequenzielles Lesen bzw. schreiben.

Das Problem bei HDDs ist vielmehr die Zugriffszeit, welche bei nicht squenziellem Lesen die Übertragunsrate auf wenige MB senkt. Deshalb merkst du bei den beiden HDDs kaum einen Unterschied. Die höhere Packdichte der kleinen Platte gleicht die höhere Dreh-Geschwindigkeit der großen Platte wahrscheinlich in etwa aus. 

Zudem kann es sogar sein, dass du beim Laden im CPU Limit (Dekompression der Daten) bist. Letzteres unterschätzen viele. Die PS4 zum Beispiel profitiert im Mittel kaum von einer SSD, weil die CPU zu lahm ist. Schau beim Laden eines Spielstandes mal auf deine CPU Last. Die liegt oft bei 100% auf mindestens einem Kern - wenn nicht sogar auf allen. Ergo CPU Limit.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



KrHome schrieb:


> Das Problem bei HDDs ist vielmehr die Zugriffszeit, welche bei nicht squenziellem Lesen die Übertragunsrate auf wenige MB senkt.



Das Phänomen hast du bei SSDs aber auch.
Wenn du mehrere, kleine, aber davon tausende Dateien hast, knickt alles ein, egal ob HDD, SSD oder sonst was.


----------



## KrHome (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Phänomen hast du bei SSDs aber auch.
> Wenn du mehrere, kleine, aber davon tausende Dateien hast, knickt alles ein, egal ob HDD, SSD oder sonst was.


Moment mal: Die Zugriffszeiten sind doch genau das, was SSDs so schnell machen. Programme laden nicht deshalb viel schneller, weil eine SSD sequenziell so abgeht, sondern wegen der 100x niedrigeren Zugriffszeit (10ms vs. 0,1ms).

Random Read Write Vergleich SSD/HDD (alter Artikel, aber nach wie vor praxisrelevant)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob eine HDD von 100MB/s auf 2MB/s oder eine SSD von 500MB/s auf 70MB/s einbricht. Oder anders ausgedrückt. Die SSD ist bei nicht-sequenziellen Zugriffen zwischen 3x und 100x schneller.

Bei den mickigen 2MB/s ist es dann komplett egal ob du eine 7200 oder 5400rpm HDD hast.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst schon eine WD Black nehmen, die schreibt mit knapp 200MB/s.


Das ist schon ein wenig überzogen!^^ Die reelle Geschwindigkeit der WD Black liegt wohl eher so bei 160 - 180 MB/s.  Trotzdem eine der geilste HDDs, die es momentan zu kaufen gibt! Bin noch immer absolut begeistert von dem Teil!


----------



## claster17 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Trotzdem eine der geilste HDDs, die es momentan zu kaufen gibt! Bin noch immer absolut begeistert von dem Teil!



Und eine der lautesten, die es gibt. Verglichen mit meiner 1TB Desktop SSHD klingt meine WD3003FZEX nicht wie gedämpftes Rattern, sondern gleicht eher Hammerschlägen. Da hilft selbst die beste Entkopplung nicht. Geringe Zugriffszeiten für Festplattenverhältnisse haben nunmal ihren Preis. Seit die Black in einem externen Gehäuse auf dem Tisch steht und den blöderweise als Resonanzkörper verwendet, hört man das Hämmern noch im Raum nebenan.


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Und eine der lautesten, die es gibt.


Also entweder bist du extrem empfindlich oder deine Platte hat ne Macke! Ich höre von meiner HDD überhaupt nichts! Aber es wurde ja ebenfalls gesagt die GTX 1080 STRIX sei laut und das empfinde ich ebenfalls nicht im Geringsten. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu unempfindlich!


----------



## claster17 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Datengrab für Spiele - 7200rpm oder 5400rpm?*

Ich bin so einer, der sich schon aufregt, wenn eine Festplatte überhaupt läuft, da sie die Stille stört (bin ziemlich empfindlich). Daher ist die WD Black ja in einem externen Gehäuse, damit ich sie nur bei Bedarf (selten) einschalten und leicht transportieren kann.

Trotz allem ist die WD Black alles andere als ein Leisetreter, wenn ich sie mit anderen 7200er Festplatten vergleiche, welche in meinem Fall nur halb so laut waren.

Edit: Einem Freund war es laut seinen Aussagen unheimlich, weil er meinen PC überhaupt nicht hören konnte. Mittlerweile hab ich ihn auch auf diese Leisetour gebracht, sodass er demnächst auch seine HDDs rausschmeißen will. Seine Schwester hat ihn letztens sogar gefragt, warum er auf seinen Bildschirm starrt, wenn der PC doch dem Klang nach aus sein müsste (bisher billige Lüfter auf 12V).

Edit2: Den Vorteil von SSHDs sehe ich im übrigen überhaupt nicht. Zumindest empfinde ich meine als absoluten Fehlkauf und hätte damals lieber die 2TB zum gleichen Preis nehmen sollen.


----------

